# twin towers in lower Manhattan



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

I wanna invite everyone to discuss this topic HERE instead of the WTC1 thread and 432 Park Avenue thread.

May this thread be with you.


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

FINALLY

DANKE:cheers:


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

this is gone










this won't happen.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

^

credit my photo next time. Also, this thread is for discussing the concept of having twin towers, everyone realizes that there won't be twin towers.


----------



## lienyingp (May 22, 2012)

cool


----------



## Chapelo (Sep 4, 2011)

It'll never happen, but I always liked the Gardner-Belton plan that Trump floated back in 2005. But that was before the "Freedom Tower" was redesigned to what's currently going up at the WTC, and also before Towers 2-4 were even announced.

What's going up now is respectful of what was there, one building even resembles what was there while being a vastly different building (1WTC). True, it's no Twin Towers, but we got back up to 1,368 feet, and that's just fine with me.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I say build back the original towers on the original footprints and make them 2001 ft tall or higher.


----------



## comet the cat (Dec 23, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^
Some one who has good photo shop skills should render that! That would be cool.


----------



## Nostrano (Apr 5, 2012)

It would be wonderful!


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

It would have been HEAVEN

I totally support that.

Or why not double the height from the original towers? 

The south tower was 1362 feet, multiply it x2 = 2724 feet tall.
In meters thats 830 meters^^:bow:

The north tower was 1368 feet, multiply it x2 = 2736 feet tall.
In meters thats 834 meters^^:bow:

But I think we must have made them also twice as wide.
I think the twins where 208.4 feet wide on all sides. Thats 63.5 meters wide. If we double that we have 416.8 feet, thats 127 meters wide buildings.

The results would have been the most dominating, biggest, and tallest buildings the world and mankind would have ever seen.
Just like the old twins at the time


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

comet the cat said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> Some one who has good photo shop skills should render that! That would be cool.


I will do it, just give me a second, but don't expect 2 600m towers in NYC to look good.


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> I will do it, just give me a second, but don't expect 2 600m towers in NYC to look good.


That will rock the world


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow,never expected 2 600m towers to look somewhat okay, but it sort of does. We should have rebuilt the Twin Towers.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Wow, this is amazing. It is simply breathtaking. For a brutalist who loves heights like me this is simply perfection. Pure perfection :master::drool::banana2:


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

I made a render how new Twins that have the same footprints as the old ones but which are twice as tall would look like. I know this will never be built but it makes me enraged like hell when I think of what Larry and the PA have robbed us from. It was their duty to rebuild the Twins! In my opinion the PA and Larry are criminals :rant:


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Kanto:

You have gone way too far :lol:


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ They look like twin 432 parks with twice the dimensions :hilarious


----------



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

I love the concept of twin towers, specially in New York since it basically became a symbol of it.


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


iloveclassicrock7 said:


> You have gone way too far :lol:


My first expressions where all this together:lol:

::bow::eek2:mg::master::drool:
You mean of course that we haven't gone far enough?

I must say I LOVE IT, LOVE IT LOVE IT LOOOOOOVE IT. 

I would like to see also how it would look like if they where twice as wide also. 

When I see these buildings I see that we could have bring those back home to New York. Stronger, Safer, Bigger, Taller, and Mightier. This is to restore the skyline as it should have been from the first place.


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

:master:http://www.twintowersalliance.com/images/Golden_Towers.png:master:




This picture says it all, it says more than million words.


REBUILD OUR TWINS. NOW

I WILL NEVER STOP ARGUE TIL MY BROTHERS ARE BACK WHERE THEY BELONG...LOWER MANHATTAN, NEW YORK CITY


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

:bash: not going to happen...


----------



## the sock (Jun 30, 2007)

love the render cn .this would look fab if they were to build them there .


----------



## Chapelo (Sep 4, 2011)

Tommy, you don't even live in NYC, it's not going to happen.

I wanted them rebuilt too, but I accept now that it's not going to ever happen, and I've come to like the new complex.


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

I lived there between 1987-1998 when my father worked there. 
I have plenty of history in New York. More then Americans who have only visited New York.
I visit New York at least once a year. 

I will always propagate for the twins in this life and the next and no one can shut me up.

We WILL also spread out and occupy the cracks in the urban streets...in lower manhattan:lol:

^^^^

JOIN US


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

Just look at this massive masterpieces.
Nothing can beats this NOTHING I SAY...or maybe one thing can beat this

Stronger, Taller, Mightier and Safer Twins


----------



## Chapelo (Sep 4, 2011)

You are absolutely delusional.


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

As are the rest of the New Yorkers who are awake and PROUD of it to see what we need to restore the skyline.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

@Tommy Boy... Just wondering, what do you think of the smaller WTC buildings that were also destroyed?


----------



## kingsc (Apr 7, 2008)

I love 1WTC. And the twin towers are never coming back. Not in NYC or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## Chapelo (Sep 4, 2011)

kingsc said:


> I love 1WTC. And the twin towers are never coming back. Not in NYC or anywhere else for that matter.


this x1000000000. That boat sailed away long ago.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Tommy Boy said:


> As are the rest of the New Yorkers who are awake and PROUD of it to see what we need to restore the skyline.


most New Yorkers really don't care anymore.


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

That I don't agree with. I have many cousins in New York as in the state as in the city and they say that more than half of they know wants the twins back. When I visit New York City witch I do at least once a year, I hear from common people that they want the twins back or a twin to the "freedom tower" wich I agree with. 

I get the feeling that new yorkers want either the twins back or a twin to the new 1wtc. It is still a major issue for most but the maybe do not go out in public with their standpoint, but still they want it


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I like either Twin Towers or just one 1WTC.

A twin of the new 1WTC is about the ugliest thing I've seen proposed in the USA..uke:


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

ThatOneGuy said:


> @Tommy Boy... Just wondering, what do you think of the smaller WTC buildings that were also destroyed?



when it comes to those small buildings that belonged to the WTC complex, 
I liked them for what was so great with this complex, was the two massive skyscrapers that dominated lower Manhattan and yet they where a much larger complex than the eye could see.

So I want the whole complex built up as much as possible. Because I think those smaller buildings were a great addition to the twins. The two Gigantic guardians with Their little army backing Them up .


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

ThatOneGuy said:


> I like either Twin Towers or just one 1WTC.
> 
> A twin of the new 1WTC is about the ugliest thing I've seen proposed in the USA..uke:


:storm:


What the Fu#%:soapbox::bash:

You just ripped my heart outhno:

So the romanian EINSTEIN

If you had the power to build up lower manhattan, what would you build there??????????


P.S. I don't like the 1wtc alone either, but with a twin I could change my point of view


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^Aw man, I'm sorry. 

I would definitely choose new (square)Twin Towers if I were the project manager, and now that I think about it, a twin for 1wtc wouldn't be that ugly from some angles.


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

This is my DREAM 

http://www.twintowersalliance.com/images/Golden_Towers.png


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^I was just thinking, that design wise, and in my opinion, 1WTC only looks huge and dominating from the front and sides. From the corners, the building seems much shorter.

If there were two of those buildings, it would not have the massive and menacing effect that the twin towers had (which I loved). So, in my opinion, such a design is unsuitable for twins. Sorry If I offended you in some way, :lol:


----------



## azn_man12345 (Dec 24, 2010)

Tommy Boy said:


> This is my DREAM
> 
> http://www.twintowersalliance.com/images/Golden_Towers.png


Yes. Let's deconstruct a billion dollar memorial and remind everyone every day of the worst terrorist act in history, thus wasting more time and spending more money in the process!  What a great idea!  

You Twin Towers II fanboys should get it in your head that it's not happening, especially not this late in the game. Yeah, so you might not like what's getting built. Too late now. Your complaining is unwanted and unneeded.


----------



## the sock (Jun 30, 2007)

with a twin for this beast ,it would not look powering enough because of the tapering sides .In my opinion the only twins you could ever have were the original because of the straight lines ,it looked so dominating and powerful .i think no twins anywhere from now on would look as good as these were .so bring them back somewhere ,but dont put any others anywhere else .


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Tommy Boy said:


> REBUILD OUR TWINS. NOW
> 
> I WILL NEVER STOP ARGUE TIL MY BROTHERS ARE BACK WHERE THEY BELONG...LOWER MANHATTAN, NEW YORK CITY


Have a nice life! :nuts:


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

The WTC was iconic where it was in it's time but things happen and things change and we have to move on to the present and the future..........remember what was, and remember what's lost but you can't go back there again.......you just can't.


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

azn_man12345 said:


> Yes. Let's deconstruct a billion dollar memorial and remind everyone every day of the worst terrorist act in history, thus wasting more time and spending more money in the process!  What a great idea!
> 
> You Twin Towers II fanboys should get it in your head that it's not happening, especially not this late in the game. Yeah, so you might not like what's getting built. Too late now. Your complaining is unwanted and unneeded.



:ancient::weirdo:

It is not unwanted in this thread so if you don't like it shut up and don't bother to come in hear because I will NEVER stop argue for this. You are just ignorant and foolish who thinks for others. Stop that.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

WTC mod for Gta 4. Not made by me. It includes all the buildings, the observation deck, windows on the world,ect. Pretty cool.


----------



## Chapelo (Sep 4, 2011)

Tommy Boy said:


> :ancient::weirdo:
> 
> It is not unwanted in this thread so if you don't like it shut up and don't bother to come in hear because I will NEVER stop argue for this. You are just ignorant and foolish who thinks for others. Stop that.


He said what millions of other people have been trying to say, myself included.

Seriously. How many times does it need to be spelled out for you?

*it's* *not * *going * *to happen*

And by the way, I worked in the North Tower from 1997-2001. I lost nearly 300 coworkers on 9/11. Quit fucking pissing on their memories.


----------



## Chapelo (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh, and one more thing, please.
:lock:


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Chapelo said:


> Oh, and one more thing, please.
> :lock:


Oh come on, let him dream if he wants to.


----------



## azn_man12345 (Dec 24, 2010)

Tommy Boy said:


> :ancient::weirdo:
> 
> It is not unwanted in this thread so if you don't like it shut up and don't bother to come in hear because I will NEVER stop argue for this. You are just ignorant and foolish who thinks for others. Stop that.


You're being childish and foolish thinking that they would deconstruct a billion dollar memorial just to rebuild the twins. You can keep arguing all you want I guess, it's not gonna change anything.

But one more thing. I'm all up for twins in Lower Manhattan. I never said I wasn't. But Twin Towers II will never ever EVER happen. The sooner you get that through your head, the sooner you can grow up and attempt to be happy. 

Oh and also, *here, *arguing. If you're going to try to argue with me, at least do it right.


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

deadhead262 said:


> WTC mod for Gta 4. Not made by me. It includes all the buildings, the observation deck, windows on the world,ect. Pretty cool.


It seems to lack texture.


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

Chapelo said:


> He said what millions of other people have been trying to say, myself included.
> 
> Seriously. How many times does it need to be spelled out for you?
> 
> ...




I lived in New York between 1987-1998 when my father worked in the wtc.
I am not pissing on anys memories but YOU PISSING ME OFF WITH YOUR IGNORANT AND FOOLISH BEHAVIOR. I WILL NEVER SHUT UP I WILL ALWAYS ARGUE FOR THE TWINS WEATHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT I DON'T GIVE A DAMN,

SO SHUT THE **** UP AND GO OUT FROM THIS THREAD BECAUSE WE DISCUSSING THIS ISSUE. Go to your mommy and cry out and say that Tommy is bad to me BUHUU.



JÄVLA DRYGA SKITSTÖVEL ÖNSKAR ATT FÅ SLÅ NER DIG EN DAG SKITHÖG.


IDIOT


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

azn_man12345 said:


> You're being childish and foolish thinking that they would deconstruct a billion dollar memorial just to rebuild the twins. You can keep arguing all you want I guess, it's not gonna change anything.
> 
> But one more thing. I'm all up for twins in Lower Manhattan. I never said I wasn't. But Twin Towers II will never ever EVER happen. The sooner you get that through your head, the sooner you can grow up and attempt to be happy.
> 
> Oh and also, *here, *arguing. If you're going to try to argue with me, at least do it right.



Don't be a wise guy, and teach me how to spell, please.

If your blind you see where I live. Are you all like this to people? thats just bad manners. In every culture.
Twin Towers II or not I just made a point that I want the twins back in one way or another. Thats my dream thats my vision and I am ON TOPIC on this thread so if you all going to be dumb to me and say grow up, stop dreaming stop arguing and so on. Don't write at all because I will always argue with this. To argue with people thats my Job when I meet different people from different cultures and countries. 

I will NEVER SHUT UP I WILL ALWAYS ARGUE FOR THE TWINS.
In one way or another.

I can argue in german, swedish, french, spanish, english or norwegian for you and I will see if you can keep up with me when I argue on my conditions rövhål

så HÅLLA TÄGTÖN nolla


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Tommy Boy said:


> I lived in New York between 1987-1998 when my father worked in the wtc.
> I am not pissing on anys memories but YOU PISSING ME OFF WITH YOUR IGNORANT AND FOOLISH BEHAVIOR. I WILL NEVER SHUT UP I WILL ALWAYS ARGUE FOR THE TWINS WEATHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT I DON'T GIVE A DAMN,
> 
> SO SHUT THE **** UP AND GO OUT FROM THIS THREAD BECAUSE WE DISCUSSING THIS ISSUE. Go to your mommy and cry out and say that Tommy is bad to me BUHUU.
> ...


Ok, now you have gone way too far. Everyone here is right, this won't get built. And for goodness sake, stop with the caps lock... 

Also, you really do need to work on your grammar.


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> Ok, now you have gone way too far. Everyone here is right, this won't get built. And for goodness sake, stop with the caps lock...
> 
> Also, you really do need to work on your grammar.



So you desides if I can use caps lock or not. 

Why do you argue with e if they not going to be built?
Not an Einstein in you I can see that and the rest of you that bully me.
SHUT UP AND DON'T TALK WITH ME THEN FREE CHOICE.

If you are in here you will se me propagate for this yesterday, today, tomorrow and all the time because I am on topic.


DO YOU UNDERSTAND SWEDISH, GERMAN, OR FRENCH TYPICAL EUROPEAN LANGUAGES? I do

NOT? BRA SÅ DRA HE ETE MED DIG DIÄN FUDEL AK KNÄ TPA BONNÖÅV EL INNAN JAG SÖRPER SDER DI

did you understand that. I said this... I get angry when you go together and bullying me when I discussing my standpoint.

I want to discuss this with people that want as me and don't want it but don't get so hated to me. That was my point


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

no, but _I_ can use google translate :banana:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Twin Towers in Manhattan:


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Tommy Boy said:


> So you desides if I can use caps lock or not.
> 
> Why do you argue with e if they not going to be built?
> Not an Einstein in you I can see that and the rest of you that bully me.
> ...


I am not trying to be a jerk... 

All I am saying is that you should use Google translate to make your sentences more understandable. Also, We all want the Twins to be rebuilt, we are just saying it isn't going to happen.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

> And by the way, I worked in the North Tower from 1997-2001. I lost nearly 300 coworkers on 9/11. Quit fucking pissing on their memories.





Tommy Boy said:


> I lived in New York between 1987-1998 when my father worked in the wtc.
> I am not pissing on anys memories but YOU PISSING ME OFF WITH YOUR IGNORANT AND FOOLISH BEHAVIOR. I WILL NEVER SHUT UP I WILL ALWAYS ARGUE FOR THE TWINS WEATHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT I DON'T GIVE A DAMN,
> 
> SO SHUT THE **** UP AND GO OUT FROM THIS THREAD BECAUSE WE DISCUSSING THIS ISSUE. Go to your mommy and cry out and say that Tommy is bad to me BUHUU.
> ...


I just read over this, and I have to ask, What the Hell is wrong with you ? This guy just said that he lost 300 coworkers, and you swear at him, and make demeaning remarks. Seriously, have some respect. You are showing a serious lack of maturity, and need to treat people with respect.....


----------



## Chapelo (Sep 4, 2011)

See, people like this are why I stopped supporting Twin Towers II. They were disrespectful, petulant, and overall, just completely disconnected from reality. Thank you Tommy, for proving my point.



Tommy Boy said:


> I lived in New York between 1987-1998 when my father worked in the wtc.


Somehow, I'm not convinced any of these events happened.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Сталин;92224568 said:


> It seems to lack texture.


No. It looks a lot better in game. I also had to turn down some setting because I have some othe mod's on too. Google "WTC gta 4" the creator has some nice HD movies up.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Tommy Boy said:


> So you desides if I can use caps lock or not.
> 
> Why do you argue with e if they not going to be built?
> Not an Einstein in you I can see that and the rest of you that bully me.
> ...


Chill out mate. You have to let other's have a opinion as well. ^^ That guy said that he lost 300 co-workers on that day, do you not think he has an attachment to the buildings as well. We all loved them but they are not coming back, we have to live with that. Be happy that a new WTC is getting built and that he whole site is not just made into a park. Keep expressing you're view but be a bit more mature with it, I don't know how old you are but to be honest if I saw you're comments I would think your a 12yr old. Just grow up and stop being so touchy.


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> I just read over this, and I have to ask, What the Hell is wrong with you ? This guy just said that he lost 300 coworkers, and you swear at him, and make demeaning remarks. Seriously, have some respect. You are showing a serious lack of maturity, and need to treat people with respect.....



Not much respect have I in this forum neither do you get my respect, then and frankly I don't give a damn if I have your respect or not. You don't know me I don't know you. What the hell is wrong YOU saying that to me? 

So shut up and stop writing to me. PLEASE because You have some serious problem if you continue. But I am not surprised.


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

Chapelo said:


> See, people like this are why I stopped supporting Twin Towers II. They were disrespectful, petulant, and overall, just completely disconnected from reality. Thank you Tommy, for proving my point.
> 
> 
> See people like this is why I am not supporting the new wtc because of it's mob of ignorance and foolish behavior to those who dislike the new wtc.
> ...


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

deadhead262 said:


> Chill out mate. You have to let other's have a opinion as well. ^^ That guy said that he lost 300 co-workers on that day, do you not think he has an attachment to the buildings as well. We all loved them but they are not coming back, we have to live with that. Be happy that a new WTC is getting built and that he whole site is not just made into a park. Keep expressing you're view but be a bit more mature with it, I don't know how old you are but to be honest if I saw you're comments I would think your a 12yr old. Just grow up and stop being so touchy.


I am 4 years old and when it comes to "You have to let other's have a opinion as well" there are people that bullyis me for having an different opinion because I don't like the new wtc I would rather see it to be an park on the whole site.

park memorial could they call it.


So write that sentence to a couple of others also. Beavis and butthead


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Tommy Boy said:


> I am 4 years old and when it comes to "You have to let other's have a opinion as well" there are people that bullyis me for having an different opinion because I don't like the new wtc I would rather see it to be an park on the whole site.
> 
> park memorial could they call it.
> 
> ...


Well then that applies to them as well. I would love to see the twins rebuilt but imagine how the families would feel having the buildings their families died in just rebuilt. Not such a fitting way to remember them.


----------



## the sock (Jun 30, 2007)

this sites becoming a fighting ground ,lets all calm down and be polite to each other please .


----------



## Chapelo (Sep 4, 2011)

Then he sends me this PM. Really? 



> ON'T WANT YOU WRITING TO ME OR QUOTE ME BECAUSE YOU AND I HAVE VRY DIFFERENT STANDPOINT ON THIS.
> 
> STOP BULLYING ME, STOP DISRESPECT ME AND STOP WRITING TO ME ON THAT THREAD I WANT TO DISCUSS MY DREAM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Twin Towers in Manhattan:


go further up to the upper west side and there's a few more twin/dual tower designs


----------



## Otie (Dec 16, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Chapelo said:


> Then he sends me this PM. Really?


He sent me the same thing, how exactly are we bullying him ? I mentioned that he should have respect, especially for people that were changed by 9/11. Also, that they won't rebuild the Twin Towers. I don't see how people are bullying him.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hudson11 said:


> go further up to the upper west side and there's a few more twin/dual tower designs


Here's one:


----------



## the sock (Jun 30, 2007)

thats what i mean all these twins look poor compared to the old twins .


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

Can't decide if this thread is creepy or hilarious.

It's...uh, well. It's both.


----------



## yankeesfan1000 (Aug 11, 2010)

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> ...I don't see how people are bullying him.


If anything he's the problem.

Calling people imbeciles, jerks, cowards, Beavis and Butthead, etc...

This thread, like all the Rebuild the Twins threads, is a total disaster.


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

Chapelo said:


> Then he sends me this PM. Really?



Yes, really.

I thinked it was good to do that and I think you think that to.

One more thing I will never stop arguing what I want, dream or think. I will speak up and no one can shut me up.

You are a grown up man and you could probably be my father when it comes to age differences between us so stop turning others against me because the root for all this is WE THINK DIFFERENT ON WTC. THATS ALL.

We could be best friends even if we don't want the same on wtc site.

I was just talking and propagated for my dream about wtc. Some people could think that we discussed politics


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> He sent me the same thing, how exactly are we bullying him ? I mentioned that he should have respect, especially for people that were changed by 9/11. Also, that they won't rebuild the Twin Towers. I don't see how people are bullying him.


I sent to you because I didn't wanted to discuss this in here and I think that I did the right thing.

The bully never see themself as the bully. Whether they rebuild it or not, I will advocate for what I believe to be for the best whether you or someone like it or not.

We fighting over differences when it comes to wtc. We could be better then that


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

yankeesfan1000 said:


> If anything he's the problem.
> 
> Calling people imbeciles, jerks, cowards, Beavis and Butthead, etc...
> 
> This thread, like all the Rebuild the Twins threads, is a total disaster.



YES YOU SAID IT MAN. I AM THE PROBLEM. OF COURSE I AM WE ALL KNOW THAT FROM THE BEGINNING.
THAT CRAZY STUPID IGNORANT NON RESPECTING KID IS THE PROBLEM. Blame me

What can I do when they attacked me for just speaking out my standpoints. I was on topic and they still get angry and thinked that I was stupid just for wanting them back. They called me names to and that I was not respecting 9/11 heroes, because I said rebuild the twins.

It's always two sides of the coin.

I had/have also done wrong things but we all do wrong things when people get provoked


----------



## Chapelo (Sep 4, 2011)

No, you came off as a whiny little brat when people told you that realistically, this was NEVER going to happen, and yet YOU'RE the victim. hno:


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

I was on topic all the time. Whether if this was never going to happend I wanted still to talk about my vision, You don't have to attack me for that. 

Dreams isn't always relistically, thats why they call them DREAMS. 
One guy think as me and that I have proof for. Donald Trump. You must be angry when you hear him bashing the new wtc.

You seems to be very angry in person because I try to reach out to you will you try to calm down and be a friend instead for an griny man.
You are much older than me so what do you say...

I maybe should see you as the victim?


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

I honestly think that you are misunderstanding us. We are all for the World Trade Center being rebuilt, we are just grounded in reality. We never said that you can't dream. We are just saying that it wont happen. The buildings would cost Billions, and there is really no need for that much office space. 

It is probably best to move on, try to find something you like about 1 WTC. Check out this great video of it 

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JU5g3BdeWUA*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

TheProdigySkylined said:


> Maybe in that picture but not in real life.............


It couldn't have been that bad.


----------

